# Valentine scents...



## Tabitha (Dec 19, 2009)

Have you chosen yours?


----------



## Deda (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm going with Sweet Pea & Tobacco Caramel.


----------



## TessC (Dec 20, 2009)

Ginger-rose (Camden Grey's rose FO and ginger EO), Rowan from Moonworks, and a buttercream-caramel blend are going to be what the family and friends get for V-Day.


----------



## ohsoap (Dec 20, 2009)

LoveSpell
Pink Sugar
and maybe
Chocolate Mint


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 20, 2009)

I want to do a sophisticated chocolate scent.... not sure which one or from where. I took a look at daystar because all of her scents have a complex sophistication & man oh man..... I could drop a small fortune there. I do not want to order a dozen scents though. I have way too many as is. I just want '1', good luck w/ that right!?


----------



## evatgirl73 (Dec 20, 2009)

I' ll be making

Love Spell
Jasmine Honeysuckle
Lick me all over
Butt naked
Pink sugar
maybe some blend with vanilla and honey...

I like all of these any time of year though, LOL!


----------



## ohsoap (Dec 20, 2009)

oh and I got sensual amber as well!


----------



## nickjuly (Dec 21, 2009)

Thinking of layering a cherry and chocolate soap


----------



## Harlow (Dec 22, 2009)

Pink Sugar
Lavender Vanilla
Chocolate/Strawberry


----------



## Candybee (Dec 23, 2009)

Strawberries & chocolate are definitely Vday types. Or maybe strawberries and champagne.


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 23, 2009)

I love straw/champ for VDay.

Tabacco caramel has got my curiosity up. Sounds awesome. Is it unisex?


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2009)

*VDay*

I use scented Cocoa Butter with cherry FO and call it Chocolate Covered Cherries! It does pretty well for me. 
IDLaura


----------

